# New Kuhli Loaches



## kcbinder54 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello all, I just got Kuhli loaches and had a question. I have them in a tank with three female bettas that all eat anything that hits the water, including one that prefers to eat off the bottom, so I was wondering if anyone had any tips to make sure the loaches eat enough?
Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi kcbinder54,

My bottom feeders get 1/2 of an algae wafer or bottom feeder wafer or a couple of pellets. I try to make sure that whatever I feed them gets eaten in an hour or so.


----------



## dazydaizee (Sep 28, 2010)

I have kuhli loaches along with shrimp, snails, & dwarf crayfish, so I focus more on feeding the bottom dwellers than just overfeeding the endler's that share the tanks. 
I just got Aqueon Bottom Feeder Tablets that everyone seems to love (including the female endler's who routinely pick off the bottom). I also feed algae wafers, frozen brine shrimp (these sink fast), spinach (more veggies will be added with time), and sinking crab pellets. As far as floating food that I'm sure they get some of: flakes every now and then, freeze dried bloodworms, micropellets, and I just started up some live worm cultures which I'm sure will be well accepted.
My loaches are relatively new as well, and I love feeding them about as much as they love feeding time. They're very quick to "hunt" down food and feed peacefully alongside other loaches, cherry shrimp, etc. They're very entertaining little fish, and my guys seem to be doing great with what I've been offering. I normally feed once a day- 1-2 types of food each day (usually one floating, one sinking). Luckily I've got plenty of bottom feeders that seem to eat whatever I throw in there (if not the loaches, then the snails or crays finish up).


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Try feeding the loaches after turning off the light.

My kuhli loaches are not that shy. They will fight for any sinking food - I use Tetrabits that sink to the bottom of the tank easily. I have several species of greedy fishes, so keeping the bottom of the tank clean of leftover food is never an issue.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

i drop an algae wafer inonce every a week(after i turn the lights out) and my kuhlis are overweight

3 kuhlis, 1 fales SAE, 10 guppies+frys, 2 apisto.

you best bet is droping the food in at night with the lights out, seeing as they are nocturnal and you betas are not.


----------

